# Chris Paul's defense.



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Believe it or not, I've been defending Paul defense alot, to some stupid Hawks poster, who say he's a poor defender. Their telling me things like Conley will be a much better defender. What do yall think, is Paul a poor defender, or our these Hawks fan just naive.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't know much about Conley's defense but Paul is a good defender. People feel because of his size he isn't a good defender but that isn't true. Not only does he steal the ball but he causes his opponents to turn the ball over, and often times causes back court violations. They should watch more of him before commenting. Also, a lot of people feel that just because he didn't defend well in the World Games, that he's not a good defender. Whatever.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't know much about Conley's defense but Paul is a good defender. People feel because of his size he isn't a good defender but that isn't true. Not only does he steal the ball but he causes his opponents to turn the ball over, and often times causes back court violations. They should watch more of him before commenting. Also, a lot of people feel that just because he didn't defend well in the World Games, that he's not a good defender. Whatever.


Thats exactly what I'm telling them, and they calling me stupid. Another thing they're saying is he's an overrated soother, because his percentages were low.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tell them to watch this video. Towards the end of the video, this is the kind of things that Paul makes happen...

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...aps/recap_696_minnok.asx&video=blank&nbasite=


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Thats exactly what I'm telling them, and they calling me stupid. Another thing they're saying is he's an overrated soother, because his percentages were low.


His shooting percentages were just fine. It doesn't sound like they know anything about Paul at all.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> His shooting percentages were just fine. It doesn't sound like they know anything about Paul at all.



here's a link.

http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=1&vc=1&PHPSESSID=


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Really if you watch you'll see that Paul's quickness intimidates a lot of point guards.They turn their back to him and play very conservatively out of fear that he'll take the ball from him.He got a lot more steals before everyone figured out that you have to be very careful with the ball around him.He's not an outstanding defender,but he is a good defender.

Also he shot better percentages from the field and from three than people seem to give him credit for.Early in the year his percentages from three were rather low because he was taking very few attempts and a good many were in end of quarter and end of shot clock situations.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> here's a link.
> 
> http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=1&vc=1&PHPSESSID=


This is what I think of that thread...... :lol: 

The one guy talking about Conley being bigger than Paul..... :lol: by what? 1 inch? :lol: 

What do they consider "great defense"? No, steals may not be the tell all of great defense so what do they think is? What about causing turnovers and back court violations and such? What about causing opposing players to travel? They don't know anything about Paul so stop wasting your time with them. Those are the people that have probably only seen Paul when he plays the Hawks.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Really if you watch you'll see that Paul's quickness intimidates a lot of point guards.They turn their back to him and play very conservatively out of fear that he'll take the ball from him.He got a lot more steals before everyone figured out that you have to be very careful with the ball around him.*He's not an outstanding defender,but he is a good defender.*
> 
> Also he shot better percentages from the field and from three than people seem to give him credit for.Early in the year his percentages from three were rather low because he was taking very few attempts and a good many were in end of quarter and end of shot clock situations.


Agreed. Agree on the whole darn post actually.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The thing with Conley is, I don't think anyone is saying he won't be a good point guard. People are just wondering if he's #3 worthy.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> The thing with Conley is, I don't think anyone is saying he won't be a good point guard. People are just wondering if he's #3 worthy.



That's my arguement. You have a player that can fill a need, and is the consensus 3rd best player by most, in Brandon Wright, I'd take him, and 2 years out of high school, I mean come on, how much will be improve this team.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> That's my arguement. You have a player that can fill a need, and is the consensus 3rd best player by most, in Brandon Wright, I'd take him, and 2 years out of high school, I mean come on, how much will be improve this team.


So I'm guessing since most people feel the Hawks still need to fill that point guard spot, they'd rather do it through draft rather than free agency.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> So I'm guessing since most people feel the Hawks still need to fill that point guard spot, they'd rather do it through draft rather than free agency.



They Have the 11th pick remember. And the gap between Conley and Acie Law and Critteton isn't that big, which makes more since not picking him at 3. There is also free agency, Mo Williams is avalible, as well as Steve Blake, and jarret jack.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> They Have the 11th pick remember. And the gap between Conley and Acie Law and Critteton isn't that big, which makes more since not picking him at 3. There is also free agency, Mo Williams is avalible, as well as Steve Blake, and jarret jack.


Oh yeah. I forgot they have the 11th pick too. So you think they should select Brandon and if Conley is there at #11, grab him then? Sounds good to me. Do you think Conley will still be there at #11? Is there anyone picking before the Hawks that need a pg? I haven't checked.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Since this thread is supposed to be about Paul's defense, did those guys even know Paul was named to the 2004 ACC All-Defensive Team? I guess his poor defense and his non factoring steals got him selected. :raised_ey 

http://www.theacc.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/030904aas.html

Edited to add...he was selected to the 2005 Team too. I wonder what the heck was the ACC thinking. Must've couldn't find anyone else to select.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot they have the 11th pick too. So you think they should select Brandon and if Conley is there at #11, grab him then? Sounds good to me. Do you think Conley will still be there at #11? Is there anyone picking before the Hawks that need a pg? I haven't checked.



Memphis and Sacramento, and Portland trying to get him, so he might not make it there, but you never know theres always a player that slips, most of the PG slip to the late first round last year.


Memphis might not want to take hi so high, and they like the the asian kid.
Saramento needs a PG, but also needs a big man.

So maybe, but if he's not there Jaravis Crittenton is said to be the PG with the most upside.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't sweat it too much. Who knows? If the Hawks go ahead and select Conley at #3, he just may pan out and work out really well for them.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Don't sweat it too much. Who knows? If the Hawks go ahead and select Conley at #3, he just may pan out and work out really well for them.



yeah true...but it would be painful to watch Brandon Wright becoming a superstar, while Conley will be nothing more than above-average.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> yeah true...but it would be painful to watch Brandon Wright becoming a superstar, while Conley will be nothing more than above-average.


Also, don't worry about those guys at that other site. If they feel they need to downplay Paul to try to make Conley look better, let em knock themselves out. :cheers:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL...these guy are at it again!

http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...86&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=#220286


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL...these guy are at it again!
> 
> http://www.hawksquawk.net/forums/sh...86&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&fpart=#220286


Like I said, don't worry about them. They know nothing about Paul. I realize steals aren't everything where defense is concerned but they act like it's absolutely nothing. If it's not defense what is it? Offense? Just because he doesn't wear his opponent like a cheap suit doesn't mean he's not a good defender. Forget about those guys.

Tell them to invest in at least a half-season of NBA League Pass and try watching Paul and the Hornets for at least 10 games instead of watching stats. They must think it's fun to try to analyze something by watching stats rather than watching the actual player and the games to see what actually goes on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7fmPHfHnjU

1:45 mark...this is the kinds of things Paul does.


----------

